# Why do my clones keep dying?



## Hairy Bob (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive been checking out the forums for a while now, and noticed most experienced growers (fdd, skunkushybrid et al) maintain that clones are tougher than most think and will grow if humidity and temps are kept within acceptable range.
So why do my clones keep dying?
Im using clonex rooting gel, cutting the plant in water to avoid air bubbles in the cut, planting in wet (but not soaking) soil, misting twice a day and keeping a makeshift humidity dome over em (keeps it above 70% rh in there). i cut all the leaves down to half size, and removed the lower nodes, but the first time i tried with the top of my bagseed plant it just fell over within 12 hours, left it for a week and it showed no signs of perking up so i pulled it up and no roots, nothing. Second time, 8 days ago i took 4 from the bottom of the same plant, using the same method, and they wilted slightly for 5 days then fell over, so i staked them upright, but the leaves look ready to drop off now. I've just left them be aside from misting them and leaving the cover off for 30 mins or so a day. Do they just need more time or should i pull them and try again? Frustrated cos I wanna start flowering in a week and i don't wanna lose this strain in case it's a good smoke, but I can't let the plant grow much bigger in the space I have.
Sorry for lack of pics but i don't have a digicam, or a camera phone.
Also sorry for rambling (rather stoned atm).
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe your soil is too wet causing stem rot, everything else you have described is the correct way to clone. Try cloning in peat pellets and see if there is an improvement. Some plants are harder to clone then others but you should have had at least one clone take root. You are giving it 24 hours of light, right? the light doesn't need to be too strong or close too the plants...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 11, 2008)

Overwatering is the number one problem for new growers. Once a day is not enough time for you plants, they need air circulating around them more often than that. I have a thread that shows taking clones, I think I took about 170 at the time I posted that. Personally, I don't like the humidity domes for clones. The top of the plant doesn't need the extra temperature, its the roots that need to be a little warmer. I never could cut them well under water, maybe your damaging the stem by trying ? With what you described it sounds like you are not giving a place for roots to grow out of, like a leaf or two cut off and placed in your medium?? with your 45 degree angle cut below that ? Even the ones that don't make it last longer than what your talking. ?? Of course pix would help. VV


----------



## genfranco (Aug 12, 2008)

try putting them in rockwool cubes (it kinda hold them a little better) ...i dont cut any of the leafs becuase i know that the plant uses the food in the leaves to survive till it grows roots... some rooting compound needs longer than other.... i have found that with the sruff i use it needs about 2 weeks to get roots out of the cube.... check out my 2nd grow journal for apic of my method.... 

hell there are people like cheetah that just puts them in water suspended by some clear plastic on a glass and it roots.... maybe temps is an issue... and i feel like it does need to be very humid .... it works for me so just check it out....


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 12, 2008)

Brother go to AL. B FUCT's thread on cloning--he's got the shit down----you can then go into soil when they root...you could also make a hempy clone box---easy as 1.2.3.


----------



## Hairy Bob (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for all your quick replies.
I think I'll leave em a while longer, but take the dome off since the rh stays above 60% in the room anyhow. Gonna keep the plant in veg as a mother i think, until I get the hang of this! I have 3 cheese plants (fem seeds from greenhouse seed co.) of which I'll flower two and keep the bushiest as a mother, so at least I'll have a harvest.
I dont think lack of support is a problem, theyre a good 1 1/2" in the soil, oh and I made the cut right below a pair of nodes which are buried, so it should root from those right?
I think they get enough light, theyre next to my 4 plants about 2' below a pair of 55w flouros, but not directly under the lights.
Gonna have a go at air layering tonight, maybe take a couple more clones just to thin the plant out a bit, and try keeping them uncovered, and put less water in the soil this time.
Will report back soon. ish...
Also Victor, I made a straight cut when I took the cuttings, then held the end under water while i did the 45 degree cut about a 1/4" up from the original cut. Might have been the grow faq I saw that in but I can never be sure with my memory...


----------



## H&D (Aug 13, 2008)

Mate I do everything wrong and never have I lost a single clone and have turned them into massive flowering girls which yeild awesomely ... 

1. I cut clones two weeks into flowering 
2. I dip em in clonex (not under water ...Never herd that one but hey ) 
3. I place them in rockwool cubes (the large ones ) 
4. I then let them sit under a 400w light (HPS) for 2 weeks NO HUMIDITY DOME 
5. I replant in large pots and leave them be for another 4 weeks ... 
6. then the join the big girls ... 

And no fans in my clone room but mild nutes is added to pH adjusted water ...


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 13, 2008)

Reading this, first i thought you weren't angling the cut, right under nodes...

After reading, my guess is either:
A. Your scissors aren't sharp
B. The medium is too wet.

I'd say it's the medium, try some rockwool cubes, or root plugs.

I use root plugs, and roottech, a humidity dome under 100W flourecents, and never have a problem.


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> try putting them in rockwool cubes (it kinda hold them a little better) ...i dont cut any of the leafs becuase i know that the plant uses the food in the leaves to survive till it grows roots... some rooting compound needs longer than other.... i have found that with the sruff i use it needs about 2 weeks to get roots out of the cube.... check out my 2nd grow journal for apic of my method....
> 
> hell there are people like cheetah that just puts them in water suspended by some clear plastic on a glass and it roots.... maybe temps is an issue... and i feel like it does need to be very humid .... it works for me so just check it out....


 Don't you think if you cut the fan leaves in half that would lessen the plants ability to transpire in the air.


----------



## calicat (Aug 13, 2008)

Hairy Bob said:


> Thanks everyone, for all your quick replies.
> I think I'll leave em a while longer, but take the dome off since the rh stays above 60% in the room anyhow. Gonna keep the plant in veg as a mother i think, until I get the hang of this! I have 3 cheese plants (fem seeds from greenhouse seed co.) of which I'll flower two and keep the bushiest as a mother, so at least I'll have a harvest.
> I dont think lack of support is a problem, theyre a good 1 1/2" in the soil, oh and I made the cut right below a pair of nodes which are buried, so it should root from those right?
> I think they get enough light, theyre next to my 4 plants about 2' below a pair of 55w flouros, but not directly under the lights.
> ...


 Another suggestion but it can be laborious is after you take the 45 degree cut. On the bottom of the stem you slice it in half prior to dipping in a root hormone solution. If you sever the cambium that way you increase the surface area where roots may sprout out rather than just the initial exposed area at the 45 degree angle.


----------



## Mowbuss (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, I started cloning as well, and I found that the humidity dome actually KILLED the clones I was attempting.

I had a 100% success rate w/o dome outside and 0% success rate with the dome outside.

I did not use rooting gel either.

When first planting your clone in a Styrofoam cup for example, I always made sure when first placing it in that I DRENCHED the soil. Almost a full cup of water flowed through it, I then set it out in the sun.

Living in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Hairy Bob (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tip about splitting the stem calicat, I'll try that next time.
Havn't taken any more yet, the older leaves were turning yellow from N deficiancy so I sprayed em with biocanna bio vega and its perked up.
I know N inhibits root growth right? So i need to flush it out before taking more cuttings, but should it have a week or so being fed as normal before i flush it, to let it recover or can I flush again straight away to take more cuttings?
Sorry if this has been covered but I can't seem to find info on it...


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 15, 2008)

it took me a while to get cloning right, and after trial and air I now get about 95% clones. At first I tried putting the clones in rocwool and waiting for roots in a humidy dome nothing special just sprayed water in their a couple times a da......my results with this method was about 30% rooted clones in the rocwool, but I noticed with the non-rooted clones they would grow this white crust on the submerged tip of the clone kinda looks like a scab, but any ways there wernt any roots shooting out though, so what I do now is I follow the first way with rocwool and dome, spray water ect......and after about 5 to 10 days, I pull clone out of the rocwool (a few of them will root, so i leave them in) I pull it out of the rocwool and almost always it with have that white growth on the tip but no roots, heres the thing that worked great for me, I take the clones (remember no external roots) and plant them into there own pots, give the soil a liberal socking and in less than 5 days the clones will be rooted into their new soil and pots, works every time.............. and tried to put the clones directly into soil and they always dries out and dry.

cloning gel or powder
humidity dome (tuperware)
rocwool
spray water
CFL
soil with no nutes


----------



## genfranco (Aug 16, 2008)

As you can see there are allot of different ways of doing it... i guess the best way is the way it works for you.... I have to say that after reading these posts it really has to do with your attention and environment. How is one going to refuse someone way...

With the method i described i think that 1 has to do with the strain... 2 it has to do with what you use to encourage rooting. Some people can just stick them in soil water heavily and it roots... I think that has to do with the type of soil... and how often you maintain it wet. 

With my method you do have to spray down the dome a few times a day and ensure that the rockwool doesn't dry... but i think that the success is due to the cloning liquid i use... I prefer it over the powders and such as i can see how it gives it a better coat. by doing a liquid rooter you ensure that it all has coverage. This last time i tried and scraping the bottom 1/2 inch (the part i want to clone) of the stem ... It seems that by taking that first layer of skin the liquid is able to penitrate a lot better... 

try the product called dip n grow... its allot cheaper than the powders they sell and cloning gels... its like 7 bucks... and i have a very good success rate.... if they dont make it i can honestly say it has to do with me not maintaining the rockwool wet. 


good luck people.


----------



## spark1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Captu4ik said:


> *Fool proof cloning !*I have had 100 % success using this method, whereas with the aero-cloner I got root rot, with rockwool I got *nothing*, etc. This is not my design, although this method has been popular with non-MJ growers for many years. It will yeild clones in _less than 14 days_, ready to be transplanted to any medium I know of.
> 
> To start, let's get to the materials.
> 
> ...


I have used this method for over a year now and have had 100% success rate. I like the fact that once set up,you don't have to do anything but refill the 'rez'. No humidity dome,no misting.


----------



## Sarkar (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been planting, not marijuana, and gardening for a long time and I have NEVER had any luck with cuttings growing in water. All my plant cuttings have thrived in soil though.

This is my first time growing MJ and I have 1 mother plant, and 3 clones. Started w/5 had 2 in water which didn't root after 4 weeks but still perky and I got pissed and flushed those, and 3 in a mixture of miraclegro (60%) potting soil and (40)sand. I kept the soil just damp (not wet) to the touch. The sand helps drain the water esp if there's an overwatering situation. Sounds like you know how/where to get the cutting from. You may want to try the sand/soil mixture. Good luck. If you have time, you may want to practice growing your cuttings from a run of the mill plant, buy it from HomeDepot/Lowes/etc. Once you've mastered the technique, then try it w/your MJs. Good luck.


----------



## holmes (Aug 21, 2008)

i have a question for everyone. How many times can you clone?
you cut a branch from a small mother plant.. you let it grow roots and match its mother's size when cut... can you cut a branch again?.. up to how many times?


----------



## MissBehavin (Aug 26, 2008)

I suggest you go to u-tube. I shit you not. Google it, and watch the videos.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 26, 2008)

You can clone alot of generations.. Plant actual age is more important.. Remember a clone carries the maturity of its mother plant, although I'm not exactly sure if its rooting stasis time counts towards its aging after a cut.. There is a condition called genetic drift that is the result of imperfect copying of dna.. This most likely will never be an issue, but I've seen claims from experienced growers who say that mutations can begin to arise after too many generations.. (Usually 10th gen, or much higher).. I've seen healthy 26th generation clones though.. On your success rate, perhaps try taking much smaller cuttings.. The way I cut mine, the leaves are almost jammed into the soil with the stem, they could never dream of tipping, and the transport route through the stem is a really short commute.. Whether I'm using cubes, peat, soil, whatever, I 'soak' the medium with pH'd water.. Then I put them on a heating pad.. Ideally they start to lighten up from evaporation just in time to give air to the root tip when it forms.. If I see leave cannibalism (a good sign something is growing) while they are still sopping, then I try to tamp some water out of them gently.. As for the dome, I can take it, or leave it.. I usually make the choice based on temp rather than humidity.. As for wilting, you'd be surprised how ugly a cutting can get and still pull through to become a strong plant, but proper temps and spraying regime can keep them nice and crisp all the way through.. How big are your soil bits? Try to calibrate the size to the drying rate, to 5-14 days.. I've never bothered with underwater cutting either.. I really think thatembolisms are a rare cause of death, that gets the blame when a bad cut is really the culprit.. I always used an exacto-knife to re-cut just prior to dipping.. On the otherhand, my dad has pretty good success just biting the end, and sticking the cut in a freshly watered houseplant for a few days before he gets around to transplanting.. Lastly, some plants clone WAY easier than others.. Deer can clone plants successfully, if anything you're overdoing the assistive measures


----------



## beta0701 (Aug 27, 2008)

Cloning is a trial and error process.

It took me almost three months to finally figure out what works. But i finally got it down.

Key factors

1. Stable Temperature - clones need a stable environment, temps need to be constantly 75-80
2. Moisture level - your medium can not be dripping wet, but it does need to be moist constantly
3. Patience - clones take anywhere from 10-14 days to root, and sometimes even longer

Also, i started to use a product called Jump Start made by advanced nutrients. Its a foliar feeding chemical that you mix up, about 30ml per Liter. I have found this product a lifesaver. I just spray my clones twice a day for 2 weeks and wallah, they root. I have increased my sucsses rates by nearly double since i have started using it. Heres a link to it. BUY IT. IT WILL HELP OUT.

Jump Start link:

High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 27, 2008)

That stuff isn't really that expensive considering the fact that it would probably last as long as a bottle of 85% H3PO4.. Have you ever done a side by side comparison with several that get it, and several that don't??


----------



## beta0701 (Aug 27, 2008)

No i have not done a comparison because it works so well I wouldnt not use it!

I use this stuff religiously, I give my clones a good spray twice a day.

Also, I use it as a pre soak for my mediums. About 2-3ml per liter, and i soak my plugs for 24 hours.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 27, 2008)

I think differently than that.. I'd worry that they were just selling me rain.. Maybe you deserve more credit than the juice now that you got some experience..


----------



## Merry Janemas (Aug 28, 2008)

foliar sprays are important from the way i understand. now i haven't cloned anything yet, but i have an areoponic cloner and am going to be cloning in one month or so. and from what i read since the roots are suppos to be in pure ph'd water with no nutes so the foliar spray is the only nutes it would be getting. plus my foliar spray has rooting hormone in it, not sure if advanced nutrients has that in thier spray. i got mine from Stealth Hydroponics with the purchase of an 18 cuts cloner.

oh hey if anyone knows then that would be helpful but how long is the aeroponic mister suppose to be on? some people say only 15 minutes every hour or two, and some people say to leave it on all the time? so i was wondering if anyone could help me out here?

thanks
l8r


----------



## Merry Janemas (Aug 28, 2008)

oh but i was thinking if you wanted to make your own foliar spray then use a couple drops of superthrive with some rooting hormone (from powder so it disolves) with just the slightest amount of nutes like less than 100 ppm. and if the clone is in soil then maybe 1% or .5% h2o2 so it helps keep the algea/moss/green shit on the soil in check.

just an idea, but to be honest i don't know i am new to growing all together. but it just seems people can make thier own foliar spray using the nutes and hormones they have already.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 28, 2008)

But the cuttings have a pretty decent supply of food in their leaves already.. Typically, a few days in I'll start to see yellowing of the older growth on the cutting.. If environment is right, it will stay vibrant and unwilted, and usually it will selectively cannibalize one leaf to virtually nothing, leaving the rest pretty much alone.. I like this sign personally, its a trustworthy progress marker that you can see without fiddling at all.. And they really don't seem to be lacking anything judging by their healthy growth immediatedly afterwards..


----------



## beta0701 (Aug 28, 2008)

Kinda like these

these are 8 days old

Just starting to show signs of root growth


----------



## visine (Aug 28, 2008)

Shaving the bottom of the stem seems to really help.


----------



## kalisurfer2867 (Aug 28, 2008)

Try using rockwool, I get about 96% success rate just spraying once a day...also when soaking your rockwool it is a good idea to use a few nutes I have a secret recipe if you are interested


----------



## Hairy Bob (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a big fan of secret recipes, do tell!
Thanks spark1 for that reproduction of Captu4ik's post, I've got the materials for that now, it's just a case of doing it. Decided to let my plants grow some more so i can take more cuttings in the hope that one of them will take root. Will try cloning my cheese mother as well to see if theres any difference.
The two flowering are doing well, they love the 600w HPS! Been under it for 2 weeks now and some nice buds forming. I intend to buy a digicam in the next week or two so i can show you all some pics, if anybodies interested I'll start a grow journal when I get some photos. I think it's quite a good setup for a first grow but I'd appreciate some input on where/how I can improve it.


----------



## Nemo hic adest illius nom (Sep 22, 2008)

hi all i did a few clones years ago and i herd to warm up blade in hot water first (then touch my nose with it to make shore it wasnt to hot) i use a shaveing blade got to get my ones cloned now  later


----------



## Hairy Bob (Sep 24, 2008)

I took clones 10 days ago and all 12 have rooted! Now I need to get rid of some cos I don't have space to grow more than 6... used the tub of perlite method and it's so easy, they've had a quick spray of water every day and temps between 16-22c and they are starting to grow, I pulled gently on one of the stems after 7 days and there was resistance, then left it a couple of days to make sure it didn't hurt it, before testing the others. So should I transplant them now they have roots? Or let them grow a bit longer?
Thanks folks!


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW!.. Now those are good success rates.. And I thought I was doing ok at 95-100% success.. Now you come and make me look stupid with your 120% success..


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Sep 26, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> WOW!.. Now those are good success rates.. And I thought I was doing ok at 95-100% success.. Now you come and make me look stupid with your 120% success..


 he said he took clones 10 days ago not 10 clones that turned into 12


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 26, 2008)

1 - try to take the clone at the tip if a brnch with healthly leafs
2 - use a humid dome
3 - let the soil dry
4 - try the scarification method ontop of the 45 angel cut
5 - lift the lid on the dome at least once a day


----------



## Little Tommy (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I have read every thread on this forum on cloning. I had a very low success rate when I started. The other problem I faced was not being able to put my plants into flower until I was absolutely sure I had viable clones to carry on the genetics. I read and read and after trying a little from this post and something from that one I finally got it it wher I get almost 100% success rate. Cloning methods are vast and differ from one person to the next. After much death and a year of trial error and perfecting what works for me - here it is.

1. Set up everything ahead of time to be sure the cuttings are not sitting around waiting for you to set up the medium - cloning compounds and eq.
I use a greenhouse heating pad under my propogation tray where the clones will live for the next week. The model I use keeps the tray temp 10F higher than the ambient room temp. That works out to be about 85F. I plug it in and thoroughly wash the propogation tray and dome. My dome has baffles at the top to allow me to control the amount of humidity in the unit.

2. Sterilize scissors, razor blades and working surfaces with alcohol. Allow them to dry thoroughly before starting.

3. Now that everything is setup you need to choose areas of the mother plant and select only the best cuttings to make your clones. I usually make a straight cut just above an existing node and take cuttings with at least 3" of healthy growth with very sharp scissors. I got mine from a beauty salon supply house and they are perfect for the job. You want to cut the stem and not crush it. After cutting them I put them directly into a large bowl of good water. I submerge the whole cutting. I continue this process until I have taken all the cuttings I need.

4. Now to the magic of creating clones. I use small peat pots for the clones. My medium is a mix of 2 parts soil without any nutrients added to it, 1 part vermiculite and 1 part perlite. During the setup process these were filled with the medium and waterd until water is coming out the hole in the bottom of the pots. I repeat this 2 more times to ensure the medium is thoroughly soaked.

5. Take the first cutting and remove any fan leaves on the stem that are not within 1/2" from the top of the cutting. I use a shallow ceramic bowl filled with water to do the next steps. I take the razor and carefully scar the stem all the way around the area that will below the medium when planted. I cut a 45 degree angle about 1/8" up from the straight cut I made at the mother plant. I then make a cut that splits the stem about 1/4" from the bottom that splits the bottom of the stem into an inverted Y.

6. Dip the cutting in your favorite rooting hormone. I have tried powders, liquids and gels. The gel works best for me and I use Olivia's cloning gel.
I use a thin wooden dowel to make a hole in the medium a little larger than the diameter of the stem. Place the cutting into the medium and fill in around the edges to seal the stem in the medium. I spray the clone with good water and place the cutting in the propagation tray and go to the next. Repeat the process until all cuttings are in the tray. Spray all the cuttings and the inside of the dome one more time and place the dome on the tray. 

7. 2x a day I remove the dome for about 15 mins, spritz all the clones with good water and replace the dome. After one week a I start opening the baffles on the dome until the clones are healthy enough to start their journey and be transplanted into their new pots. The beauty of using peat pots is that you cam plant the whole pot right into the new pot without unpotting. Less stress and no chance of disturbing the roots.

Hope this helps. It was frustrating in the beginning, but no worries now. Endless supply of clones.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 26, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> WOW!.. Now those are good success rates.. And I thought I was doing ok at 95-100% success.. Now you come and make me look stupid with your 120% success..


Hey, look. You don't need him to make you look stupid. lol...


I just take clones with scizzors laying around, cut at any angle, no hormones, and use a bubble cloner. I have close to 100% success.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 26, 2008)

Yea, perhaps not.. Rereading that I'm not sure how I imagined that was worded..
I do agree that cloning can be that simple though.. I mean my dad has always had decent success just biting the stem and sticking that in a freshly watered houseplant for a week or so, then pulling it out gently.. I like to think that deer etc invented cloning..


----------



## tems (Oct 10, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> I think I have read every thread on this forum on cloning. I had a very low success rate when I started. The other problem I faced was not being able to put my plants into flower until I was absolutely sure I had viable clones to carry on the genetics. I read and read and after trying a little from this post and something from that one I finally got it it wher I get almost 100% success rate. Cloning methods are vast and differ from one person to the next. After much death and a year of trial error and perfecting what works for me - here it is.
> 
> 1. Set up everything ahead of time to be sure the cuttings are not sitting around waiting for you to set up the medium - cloning compounds and eq.
> I use a greenhouse heating pad under my propogation tray where the clones will live for the next week. The model I use keeps the tray temp 10F higher than the ambient room temp. That works out to be about 85F. I plug it in and thoroughly wash the propogation tray and dome. My dome has baffles at the top to allow me to control the amount of humidity in the unit.
> ...


Thanks for all that. I was confused whether or not i should cut the fan leaves or not.. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 6, 2009)

i HAVE CLONES GOIN NOW AND M SURE GIN TOHAVE PLANTY QUESTIONS


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one.html


----------



## fureelz (Jan 8, 2009)

Your clones keep dying because there aren't any roots. The cuttling is dying because of a few things. First cut it off the mother; water her 6 hours before cutting, put them in water. Second, place them on a towel and with a clean razorblade shave the tough outer part of the plant .5" from the bottom and down to the tip. Then cut again, under water. Get an organic rootgel. Place them in there for a few seconds, then directly into your rockwool, perlite, or soil. I have a tray/dome with a heatpad set on Hi. Her feet need to be warm, 85*F ideal. Water every 4th day, venting the dome for an hour a day. If there is excessive moisture roots will lock, its a _ _ e _. I have 100% success rate with transplants to 2 cup pots in 9 days.


----------



## biotek1967 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hairy Bob said:


> Ive been checking out the forums for a while now, and noticed most experienced growers (fdd, skunkushybrid et al) maintain that clones are tougher than most think and will grow if humidity and temps are kept within acceptable range.
> So why do my clones keep dying?
> Im using clonex rooting gel, cutting the plant in water to avoid air bubbles in the cut, planting in wet (but not soaking) soil, misting twice a day and keeping a makeshift humidity dome over em (keeps it above 70% rh in there). i cut all the leaves down to half size, and removed the lower nodes, but the first time i tried with the top of my bagseed plant it just fell over within 12 hours, left it for a week and it showed no signs of perking up so i pulled it up and no roots, nothing. Second time, 8 days ago i took 4 from the bottom of the same plant, using the same method, and they wilted slightly for 5 days then fell over, so i staked them upright, but the leaves look ready to drop off now. I've just left them be aside from misting them and leaving the cover off for 30 mins or so a day. Do they just need more time or should i pull them and try again? Frustrated cos I wanna start flowering in a week and i don't wanna lose this strain in case it's a good smoke, but I can't let the plant grow much bigger in the space I have.
> Sorry for lack of pics but i don't have a digicam, or a camera phone.
> ...


 howdy,
I found that Iwas watering to much lesving soggy wet try not spraying them after I stopped spraying left them in the cornrer for 10 days bang roote every time


----------



## Knowledge420 (Feb 6, 2009)

When you cut off the portion of your mother plant for the clone make sure you cut at a 45 degree angle and make sure the cutting tool you are using has been disinfected with rubbing alcohol to prevent transfer of diseases from the tool to your clones and mother plant
some people scrape one side of the stem about an inch from the bottom to help the plant absorb water and nutrients but i havent really heard much about that, also since the clone has no root system you need to rely on the leaves to absorb the water rather than the roots 
the rooting compound that your using should have the hormone that encourages root growth rather than vegetative growth i forget what the hormone is called but it is key
if you do not have access to rooting compound you can also yield the hormone by mashing up willow tree branches and mixing it with water because willow trees have an abundance of the hormone used to encourage root growth

I haven't read all of the replies so if i repeated shit i apologize


----------



## JonnyDankness (Feb 7, 2009)

calicat said:


> Another suggestion but it can be laborious is after you take the 45 degree cut. On the bottom of the stem you slice it in half prior to dipping in a root hormone solution. If you sever the cambium that way you increase the surface area where roots may sprout out rather than just the initial exposed area at the 45 degree angle.


I'm using cheap olivias cloning solution and putting my cuttings straight into a rapid rooter into whitneys farm soil.
Works great My clone ex and humidity dome clones did'nt work I spray my clones several times a day but I don't over water.


----------



## noob12345 (Jan 28, 2018)

lol! can't believe nobody suggested it could be P.H


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 28, 2018)

After 9 years I’m sure the PH is out too.


----------



## noob12345 (Jan 30, 2018)

lol! i know its old but couldnt help myself.


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jan 30, 2018)

I use straight tap water in my clone bucket I don't check ph of it and mine are rooted in 6 days


----------



## noob12345 (Jan 30, 2018)

Gorillaglue4u said:


> I use straight tap water in my clone bucket I don't check ph of it and mine are rooted in 6 days


depends on p.h of tap water in your area! mine comes out at like 8


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jan 30, 2018)

noob12345 said:


> depends on p.h of tap water in your area! mine comes out at like 8


Mine comes out right around the same


----------



## noob12345 (Jan 30, 2018)

Gorillaglue4u said:


> Mine comes out right around the same


Just curious but if you don't check it, how do you know?


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jan 30, 2018)

noob12345 said:


> Just curious but if you don't check it, how do you know?


Because I used to run coco and checked then but now I'm back using soil and don't really check it any more


----------



## noob12345 (Jan 30, 2018)

ok, i have not tried cloning without dropping p.h before but my p.h goes crazy in my dwc i will see the signs pretty quickly so i can not see how it can't be bad for clones...just my 2 pence.


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jan 30, 2018)

noob12345 said:


> ok, i have not tried cloning without dropping p.h before but my p.h goes crazy in my dwc i will see the signs pretty quickly so i can not see how it can't be bad for clones...just my 2 pence.


I use a clone king from Amazon fill it up in bathtub cut clone put in water take a few layers of skin off stem dip in clonex and stick in the clone bucket 6-10 days later I have roots.


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm gonna stick my ph pen in bucket and see what it reads it's been going for 8 days now with same water


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Jan 30, 2018)

Tested pen right after in some 7.0 solution and it was right on...seems high to me but I've been doing it with success


----------



## noob12345 (Jan 31, 2018)

good job i just read this and remembered to go and check my babies lol! 7 seems high, but hey if it works..maybe clones like slightly higher ph. maybe worth some future experiments.


----------

